# What to wear under your waders?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

This time of the year I am putting on heavy layers when I am out fishing for steelhead but I got thinking about the summer. This past summer was hot. I have a nice pair of breathable waders but still roast in those things when it is hot out. I usually just put on a pair of mesh Nike shorts and a tee shirt. I was thinking about getting some of that Under Armour heat gear. Does any one have some, and tried it with breathables? It is pretty expensive but will get some if others have good experiences. I was some what suspect of Under Amour but broke down and got the coldgear for deer hunting this year and it worked good.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have been wearing a couple of different pairs of baggy Bum pants under my breathable's for several years. They have a mesh lining and are quite comfortable in the summer. In the winter I just add poly or fleece longjohns as the temperature dictates. When it gets really cold I wear both the poly and fleece.

D


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If it's hot out you're going to get hot no matter what waders you wear. Breathables aren't made to cool you, just allow sweat to dissipate to help keep you from getting clammy. Breathables also don't stop you from sweating. If it's hot your going to sweat even in your birthday suit.
When it's hot I always wear some sort of pants under my waders. I just don't like the feel of wader material bext to me so I wear either real thin Capalene or just those thin fishing pants with the zip off legs. Either wick the moisture off my skin and make it more comfortable.
In the winter Capoline next to me with thick fuzzy polypro over it. The thickness of the top polypro layer dependant on the temperature.
Having been through neoprene waders when that was about all you could get besides rubberized canvas. Breathables are the greatest and are warmer and far more comfortable in any weather as long as you have the right clothes under them.
Avoid cotton. That stuff never dries, doesn't wick moisture and darn sure soesn't wick moisture away.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> This time of the year I am putting on heavy layers when I am out fishing for steelhead but I got thinking about the summer. This past summer was hot. I have a nice pair of breathable waders but still roast in those things when it is hot out. I usually just put on a pair of mesh Nike shorts and a tee shirt. I was thinking about getting some of that Under Armour heat gear. Does any one have some, and tried it with breathables? It is pretty expensive but will get some if others have good experiences. I was some what suspect of Under Amour but broke down and got the coldgear for deer hunting this year and it worked good.


That's a good question brookie. i have wondered about the heat wear before as well. During the hex i just wear shorts under the waders.


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

I heard Esox wears a thong...


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok let me try this again. Has anyone tried Under Armour heat gear under their breathables?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I just usually wear some cabelas expidition weight ECWS bottoms and jeans under my breathables when it get cold. 

If it gets real cold u bite the bullet and break out the 5mm neoprene wafers. 

J- 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've wore breathables every winter for as long as they have been around a layer of cold gear under armor and fleece and im good to go all winter.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Be brave... go commando lol





posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

i started using under armor under layers last year and i love it i now wear less clothes and feel way more comfortable 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Patagonia's guidewater, or homewater pants. I own both, and they are all I wear during the summer. They're worth the money. I wet wade with them, then wear them under my waders for night fishing during the summer. They're the lightest things I can wear under my waders. I love'em. Not to mention Patagonia has a lifetime gaurantee on their stuff, and I've returned a ton of things to them and they've replaced them with no questions.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Most hot summer days you can find me in a pair of wading shoes and whatever shorts I have on that day lol. Summer evenings I wear wading zipoff pants do to the biting bugs. In winter I just wear long johns with heavy fleece pants under my breathables and wool socks. Sometimes I still get hot so I go for a swim. Sometimes I still get cold so I go home lol. Sadly we will never find that perfect clothing. I guess that's one of the many reason fly fisherman love the month of May. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

To answer the original question... yes, I have a pair of Under Armour Heat Gear pants. They are expensive but they work really well under a pair of breathable waders. I usually wear a pair of light weight shorts over them to avoid looking like one of those wanna be Tour De France guys. :lol:

One note on these pants though... I had a problem with them "riding up" on my calves when I put on my waders. The simple solution to this was to have my mother (a professional seamstress) sew in straps on the bottom of them that go around the bottom of my foot. This keeps them in place throughout the day and prevents them "riding up".


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The Downstream Drift said:


> To answer the original question... yes, I have a pair of Under Armour Heat Gear pants. They are expensive but they work really well under a pair of breathable waders. I usually wear a pair of light weight shorts over them to avoid looking like one of those wanna be Tour De France guys. :lol:
> 
> One note on these pants though... I had a problem with them "riding up" on my calves when I put on my waders. The simple solution to this was to have my mother (a professional seamstress) sew in straps on the bottom of them that go around the bottom of my foot. This keeps them in place throughout the day and prevents them "riding up".


That is what I was looking for, thanks DD.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Hey Shane

I usually wear one of my running shorts when it is really hot. I have an UA hot gear running shirt and it does work really well for running and for fishing. Never thought of the pants for wading.

Back in the old days we all wore rubber waders such as Hodgeman or Redballs and they just drained the sweat out of you. Good way to lose weight. I bought breathables when they first came out and paid a fortune for them but they were so much better.

Bob


----------

